
Requests moved to Python Software Foundation - tosh
https://github.com/psf/requests
======
the_mitsuhiko
This move is not new. It has been there for a while. Kenneth is the only one
committing right now and none of the people who can make new releases are
maintaining it. At the moment master is accidentally broken on 2.x, has a
bunch of questionable merges in it and CI is failing.

I have been told that the PSF is aware of these issues.

~~~
tejinderss
At this point, i am seriously considering using urllib3 instead of this
project.

------
nicolaslem
Am I the only one troubled with the fact that the most important third-party
library in the Python ecosystem has a git history that looks like that[0]?

[0]
[https://github.com/psf/requests/commits/master](https://github.com/psf/requests/commits/master)

~~~
dochtman
Given this article, I'm also very confused about this move:

[https://vorpus.org/blog/why-im-not-collaborating-with-
kennet...](https://vorpus.org/blog/why-im-not-collaborating-with-kenneth-
reitz/)

~~~
nerdponx
Wow, I had no idea this was the situation.

Is it possible that this move to the PSF is good then? Is Reitz involved in
the project at all now?

As a side anecdote, from my own experience with bipolar friends and family
that kind of private manipulation + large-scale deception seems sadly
familiar. I'm not sure if it's a feature of bipolar disorder or if it's a sad
coincidence in our experiences.

~~~
Hamuko
> _Is Reitz involved in the project at all now?_

Judging by the commit history and the README.md, with his name in fancy
cursive on top of the PSF logo, this seems to be the Kenneth Reitz Show
featuring PSF at best.

------
amanzi
Feels like a good home for Requests.

